# Cpl. Jennifer, Canadian female MP a first at Afghan National Police checkpoint?



## amastermason (27 Nov 2007)

Before anyone gets defensive, this should not be news.  I'm all for females joining the CF, but to turn them into news and PR articles is just wrong.  What's next, Pte Smith, the first asexual to be sent on tour, or mabey Cpl Jones, a left handed white Jewish man with the Torah tatooed on his chest doing gate guard in Berlin?  I know, how about the CF in general doing day in and day out the thankless job they take pride in (male or female) for little recognition, good money, and the chance to say they were doing their part without "News" articles proclaminig another first.  We're all in this together, how about we act like it. :skull:


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Nov 2007)

amastermason said:
			
		

> Before anyone gets defensive, this should not be news.  I'm all for females joining the CF, but to turn them into news and PR articles is just wrong.  What's next, Pte Smith, the first asexual to be sent on tour, or mabey Cpl Jones, a left handed white Jewish man with the Torah tatooed on his chest doing gate guard in Berlin?  I know, how about the CF in general doing day in and day out the thankless job they take pride in (male or female) for little recognition, good money, and the chance to say they were doing their part without "News" articles proclaminig another first.  We're all in this together, how about we act like it. :skull:



Have you got a link to whatever article you're talking about?


----------



## blacktriangle (27 Nov 2007)

"What's next, Pte Smith, the first asexual to be sent on tour, or mabey Cpl Jones, a left handed white Jewish man with the Torah tatooed on his chest doing gate guard in Berlin?"

I haven't gone on tour yet, and Cpl Jones is right handed..


----------



## Dissident (27 Nov 2007)

Link:

http://www.macleans.ca/canada/wire/article.jsp?content=n112622A

Someone has better PR on this Roto, compared to the previous roto's. I could name you a few names from Roto 3 that were MPs and actively involved in leading and teaching ANP/ANAP.

And that is without bringing up Roto 2.

Not that I am bitter or anything. I'm sure the girls soldiers I served with did not require the public recognition. And good on Jenn, I'm happy for her.

Edit: Spelling and a minor change in wording.


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the link.

I thought it was a pretty good story.

On APOLLO 0, in 2002 - one of my clerks was a photogenic woman whom the media was constantly taking pictures of, plastering her face all over the place (including MacLean's, if I recall properly).  She wasn't seeking the publicity, but it found her anyway.

The media need to sell papers, to sell papers, they need to appeal to their readers.  Articles about women outside the wire appeals to their readers.  The best we can hope for is that the story is told straight, and shows the CF in a good light.  I think this particular article does that - don't knock it, it's good publicity.

As far as others who are perceived as "different" - "first asexual", "Jewish man", etcetera - yes, if the media discovers such interesting tidbits, they'll use them.  On my tour one of our officers was a Muslim - nobody knew except the CO, Adjt, and me - and any others he may have shared this fact with - he requested we keep it quiet precisely because he knew that his religion would become grist for the media mill.  Can you imagine the publicity THAT would have generated at the time?  In the event, word never got out, the officer went about his job untroubled by unwanted media attention, and went about his religious devotions privately.

Perceived difference is cause for curiousity.  Curiousity sells papers.  It's that simple.


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Nov 2007)

In Iraq we had female MPs checking out the muslim 'females' in their traditional clothing. 50C in black, sweat and stink - eeeeew, almost deserves a medal!

No one got a mention nationally in Australia, ha!

As for this CF female, I am trying to see things outside the circle. It gives the general public a 'soldier's five' on whats going on, and lets her family know she is getting some press (a la 'thats my daughter they're talking about'), installing some pride for all who know her.

Male/female, a little bit of publicity never hurts. I don't see what the big deal is. Its media coverage, and positive media coverage (for once), no bashing of the troops with this story.

Harmless, and factual, and no big deal. Life goes on for our deployed soldiers, and a small story has been told. Not a crime, so for those who took it the wrong way. Grow up!

A CF soldier is getting a bit of positive press. Good for her, her unit, and all who know her, or others want to know what female MPs are doing whilst deployed.

My 2 cents,

Wes


----------



## amastermason (27 Nov 2007)

In refrence to Roy's valid comments, I was in country in 2002 and I know the people you are talking about.  The officer was in fact Muslim, and a fine officer at that.  As for the clerk, I worked close to her, but your statement about her not seeking the limelight may be a tad askewed.  I personally saw her on 2 occasions only approaching a photo journalist, and without being asked for an interview, start giving one.  I'm not saying that she wanted the attention, but working with her, I got to see how worked out this "Unwanted attention".  Personally, I think she was a glory hound, who did nothing on "The Whale" but turn food into poop and whine.  She was a clerk, not an infanteer and should have stayed on camp. :skull:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Nov 2007)

Aside from the comments on the story...isn't this in the wrong place on the site, or did MPs become part of the Combats Arms?

 ;D


----------



## geo (27 Nov 2007)

amastermason said:
			
		

> In refrence to Roy's valid comments, I was in country in 2002 and I know the people you are talking about.  The officer was in fact Muslim, and a fine officer at that.. :skull:



Hmm.... you talking about Aida my former 2Lt?


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Nov 2007)

This IS news, just as anything else that happens "over there".  Remember, this is more important as a story in context.  We are talking about a nation that has been "a bit" misogynistic in its recent past, and one of our points for justifying this mission is the empowerment of women.  So, here we have a female MP as an ANP checkpoint.  In Canada, a female police officer patrolling the streets is not news - in 2007.  It certainly would have been in 1914!  So, just because in Canada we are leaps and bounds ahead of other nations (in this case, Afghanistan) in terms of gender equality, that's no reason to say that this is NOT a story.  In fact, given the recent history in Afghanistan, this certainly is newsworthy.


----------

